
A very sad day – the end of Linux Journal - ingve
http://blog.lerner.co.il/sad-day-end-linux-journal-2/
======
iam-TJ
Wouldn't a link direct to the source be more appropriate?

[http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-
pub...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-publication)

------
leephillips
As someone who's been waiting 90 days for payment for an article I wrote for
them, this may be a sad day for me indeed.

------
stmw
Very sad indeed, a piece of history gone.

------
hn17
Here's link to digital versions of magazine and archives:
[http://lj.mybigcommerce.com/categories/Back-
Issues-%252d-Dig...](http://lj.mybigcommerce.com/categories/Back-
Issues-%252d-Digital-Downloads/?sort=newest)

Anyone can help by buing something. They should start kickstarter or
donations.

